# Catalpa Worms are here!!



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Been checking my trees the last few weeks to no avail and my buddy call s me up saying his trees are "loaded" right now so Im jealous since in the 4 years I been at this house, only a few 2 years ago, none since.
I get off the phone and decide to look at my trees, the same ones i checked last weekend and mine are freaking loaded as wel, unfortunately 2/3 of the few hundred I saw all had wasp eggs on them, so that is not good. ( No shortage of wasps around these parts the last few years) 

Anyways, check your trees for this highly desired catfish bait. 
Ill be using a few down on the Ohio river tomorrow!!

Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yet another bait I never had any luck with  oh well


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Mine just finished up. Weren't to heavy this year. FYI, don't park your car under Catalpa tree for a couple of days unaware they are there and gorging themselves!  Those guys CAN poop.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

I prefer their green cousins!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll have to check but I don't think I have any yet. I've noticed my tree is "a late bloomer" over the last few years if I get any at all. Hopefully the tree I just planted out at the farm will start producing in the next year or two.


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

i have a few trees in a few places but i havent seen any yet.. time to go check again


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Anyone tried freezing these guys?I know they will turn in to a cucoon fast if left in a can.Just would like to keep some around for like spring time.Not sure if it will workout so well though.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

JIMS SVT said:


> Anyone tried freezing these guys?I know they will turn in to a cucoon fast if left in a can.Just would like to keep some around for like spring time.Not sure if it will workout so well though.


Vacuum sealed and frozen they should last a few months but once you open them up, they go bad REAL quick. I don't know if they'll last till spring but I've used them as late as December ice fishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, Did you do any good with these?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't know what these things are - can anyone post a pic? 

Are they good for just channel's - or do other type of cats like them as well?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

H20, I forgot to bring some the one time I was going too and now they are long gone with the cold nights we had so the answer is, I still dont know how well they work but ole timers insist that channels "love" them!! Pay pond guys are always using them, turned inside out. 

Was hoping for some more input from folks. 
Salmonid


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I havent caught a channel all summer out of my pond.First 20minuts I used them caught 3.My grandpas tree was covered last week.


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

googled this image

. http://www.organic-gardening-shop.com/Agorganics/Images/Thumbnail/catalpa worm.jpg

Is this one?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, thats them, big ones will be the size of your full pinky finger. 

Salmonid


----------

